# Looking for plans for a toy box chest



## John67 (Mar 7, 2010)

Hello Everyone,

I'm looking for a set of plans to build a wooden toy box chest. Does anyone have pictures of a chest they've built or know where I can locate some plans? Appreciate anything information you have.

Thanks,
John


----------



## Alonso83 (Jul 14, 2009)

Something like this?



If it is, here's where I got the plans


----------



## scottishrose (Sep 25, 2009)

I found a site the other day called U-Build.com. They have at least two plans. One is a toy box with a fold down back that also serves as a table, the other is a toy box that also serves as a bench. The nice thing about their plans are that they come with all parts drawn out full size plus a full list of parts and lumber you will need. Most plans are drawn to scale. this company has been in business for over 50 years. The owner got the idea of full size plans from his wife's sewing patterns. The plans are under $10 american, and can also be downloaded on the computer if you can't wait for snail mail.
Scottishrose


----------



## John67 (Mar 7, 2010)

They are looking for a chest with some sort of seat and possibly a book shelf back. Not the standard square box, just something with a little design to it.

Scottishrose, I tried the site you suggested and it didn't work. Is that the correct address?

Thanks, John


----------



## 308Gap (Mar 6, 2010)

http://www.u-bild.com/projects-childrens/


----------

